# Yamaha APX-9-12 (12 String Acoustic/Electric)



## G.A.S. Man

I just purchased a used Yamaha APX-9-12. It has a pretty funky stereo/mono pick-up system built in. Does anyone have any documentation (owners manual, schematic) for this unit?

I'm not too sure it's functioning as it should.

Any information would be much appreciated. :wave:


----------



## Ship of fools

GAS Man this may seem like a stupid question, but have you asked Yamaha for that info, it just seems that you might have more luck there, but then I guess you just never know.Ship...........ps ...how do you like it and what problems are you having with her, sorry I forget to ask the most obvious questions sometimes.


----------



## G.A.S. Man

Hi Ship, thanks for the reply. Yes, I sent Yamaha Customer Service an e-mail however I haven't heard back as yet. (I'm not holding my breath.) I've also tried searching the Yamaha website and the net for any information. Again, no luck.

The guitar has a bridge transducer pickup that seems to be working fine. I suspect that there may also be a microphone pickup in the body. Besides the basic controls ('V'olume, 'B'ass & 'T'reble) there is another control close to the neck labled with an 'M'. I'm assuming this is for Mix.

When this control is rotated fully in one direction the transducer pickup works. Rotating it in the other direction eventually reduces the volume to nothing. I assume that this control allows you to blend the amount of mix between the two pickups.

There is also two input jacks to plug patch cords into the guitar (it's stereo). The guitar has a 3 way toggle switch that switches from Mono to different stereo combinations. One position separates strings 6,4,2 on one channel and 5,3 & 1 on the other. The other position has strings 6,5,4 on one channel and 3,2,1 on the other.

From what I can tell, I think everything is working except for the 'M' control which I believe mixes the transducer pickup and a microphone pickup. So I think that the mic may not be working or may have even been removed.

I did try to look inside the body but I couldn't see anything obvious.

Any information would be appreciated. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## catfood again

*Apx 9-12*

Hey Folks, 

New user - I've owned the 9-12 since 1994 - (I think when they were discontinued). I was just on the phone to Yamaha yesterday (2-5-08) trying
to find a new bridge. 

Oddly, this guitar is not even in their computer files, plus, they informed me that they consider it's parts on the "obsolete list" and suggested I look elsewhere. Odd. Who else would carry the APX's divided bridge? I am seeking a current Yamaha model that MAY use the same one - oy....

My initial email to them at the parts department simply said "...for better service.... call" 

Yamaha Parts Department at (714) 522-9011 or (888) 892-6242 

In their telephone menu, they do list "manuals" in each instrument category,
MAYBE that'll help your quest. 

I do have all of the literature from my purchase back then - but, no scanner.

What I can tell you is, that the jack on the side of the body - not the peg jack - is a stereo output. The APX 9-12 was issued with a TRS male to 2 TS
female "Y" cable. The strap peg jack is mono only. Plugging a mono TS cable into the stereo body jack will only access part of the pick up system (from the Tip of the plug - hence missing the Ring from a stereo plug) - Perhaps this is why your Mix control does nothing in one extreme position.

I'll be happy to consult my user manual if you have any questions... I think it's under the short leg of the couch (just joking :-D)

I believe the 3 way toggle is best utilized from the stereo jack. The stereo vibe is quite cool, (but not as discrete as I wish it could be - i.e. L-R leakage)

The mono peg jack should allow you to hear the Mix control better (between bridge & body pick ups, as you suspected) - From the stereo jack, it seems more subtle and creates the aforementioned L-R leakage as the body pick-up(s) mix in.

I hope that helps. 

ALSO of note: To date the one you have (dinner & a movie? - oy - sorry)

The serial # is just inside the sound hole at the base of the fret board - mine has 8 digits. 30309745 - 3 is the year 1993 (they work per decade) 03 is month (March) 09 is day (9th) 745 is unit number. It's nice to know one's birthday  .

CHEERS -


----------



## Ship of fools

Way to go Catfood Again, thats great when someone can come along and share that kind of information, I can say when Yamaha doesn't have that info in their computer system it means it was a special run for some distributor, it seems that a lot of Guitar makers out there do that a lot, but you would think it would make sense to at least store the information, just in case we come back 10 years later and ask, especially if it's got your name on the head.Ship


----------



## catfood again

Indeed Ship, Funny that. If I ever call them again, I'll encourage them to Google their disowned child to see that it does exist! To do so as "APX 9-12" in quotes, gives a good string of leads for evidence. It's a curiously cool guitar with a unique character and lots of flexibility for my purposes - (i mostly run it with less than 12 strings - a 6 string with spares ;-) Thanks for the "Way to go..."
Peace &:food-smiley-004:

:bow: :smilie_flagge17:
O Ca-naayy--di---ahhh


----------

